# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  قصيدة ( نداء حزين للإسلام والمسلمين )

## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
هذه قصيدة نظمتها وأنا فوق العشرين بقليل : أنشرها هنا لعلها تقع من الأعضاء موقعا حسنا إن شاء الله ......  وقد نشر ملخصها : بعض إخواني في جريدة مصرية ، عندي صورة منها ، إلا أنه قد شوّهها جدا !! سامحه الله ....     وهي من ( بحر الوافر )   أقول فيها :

بني وطني وإخواني أُنادي     ********       هلمُّوا فاسمعوا شكوى فُؤادي .
هلمُّوا فاسمعوا بثَّي وحُزني    ********      على الإسلام .. سُحقا للأعادي .
ألا مَن مُبلغٌ عنِّي أُناسا       ********      يرون الدين لُقمة كلٍّ عادي    .
ألا مَن مُبلغٌ عني رجالا      ********      يرون دماء مقتول تُنادي  : 
أيُفرحكم دموع الأُمِّ يوما  ********      وقد صارت بُحيرة كلِّ صادي ؟! .
أيُطربكم بكاءُ الطفلِ حتى  ********      تَروه يموتُ مِن نُقصان زادِ ؟
أيُعجُبكم مَدامعُ عينِ حرٍّ   ********       بكت مِن هَول إبصار الفسادِ ؟
أجيبوني على سُؤلي فإني    ********       سَئمتُ سكوتَ مَن يَفقه مُرادي .
علام الناسُ في صمتٍ رهيبٍ *******     علامَ الناسُ أشبهُ بالجمادِ  ؟ !!
يُنادي القدسُ يوما بعد يوم  *******     وربُّ الأمرِ مكتوفُ الأيادي  !!
وأعراقٌ تُمزَّقُ بالعراقِ      ********     ونهرٌ للدماءِ هناك مادِ  ........
يُساق الشيخُ والأطفالُ جمعا *******      لمذبحةٍ تَئنُّ لها البوادي .......
وبعضُ المسلمين هنا يُغنِّي !!  ********     ويرقصُ لاهيا في كلِّ وادي !!
بلادُ الكفرِ تحشدُ كل يوم    ********     جنودَ السُّوءِ ... يا بئسَ البلادِ .
لِتَنفُثَ سُمَّها في كل صُقعٍ   ********       ويَرنُو صوتها مع كل حَادي  .
ويعلو شأنها شرقا وغربا   ********        ويسبقُ مجدُها ركضَ البوادي .
فأفِّ للحياة وأيُّ شيئٍ    ********         يراه أُلُوا العَمَى غيرَ السَّوادِ !!
نَظمتُ الشِّعرَ لا للشِّعرِ لكن *******      لأُطفِئَ جمرةً حرقت فُؤادي ..
أقولُ مُكرِّرا ما قال قبلي     ********     مَقالةَ شاعرٍ في كل وادي ..
لقد أسمعتُ لو ناديتُ حيَّا    ********     ولكن لا حياةَ لمن أُنادي !!
                    ولكن لا حياةَ لمن أُنادي !!    
                     ولكن لا حياةَ لمن أُنادي !!

----------


## قناديل العتيبي

> وبعضُ المسلمين هنا يُغنِّي !!  ********     ويرقصُ لاهيا في كلِّ وادي !!


إلى الله المشتكى وهو المستعان ..

جزيتم كل خير ونفع الله بكم أمة الإسلام ...

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

جزاكم الله خيرا : وهذه القصيدة كنت قد كتبتها هنا حفظا !! فسقط منها بعض الأبيات عفوا !! وهي هنا تامة ولله الحمد :
بني وطني وإخواني أُنادي ******** هلمُّوا فاسمعوا شكوى فُؤادي .
هلمُّوا فاسمعوا بثَّي وحُزني ******** على الإسلام .. سُحقا للأعادي .
ألا مَن مُبلغٌ عنِّي أُناسا ******** يرون الدين لُقمة كلٍّ عادي .
ألا مَن مُبلغٌ عني رجالا ******** يرون دماء مقتول تُنادي : 
أيُفرحكم دموع الأُمِّ يوما ******** وقد صارت بُحيرة كلِّ صادي ؟! .
أيُطربكم بكاءُ الطفلِ حتى ******** تَروه يموتُ مِن نُقصان زادِ ؟
أيُعجُبكم مَدامعُ عينِ حرٍّ ******** بكت مِن هَول إبصار الفسادِ ؟
أجيبوني على سُؤلي فإني ******** سَئمتُ سكوتَ مَن يَفقه مُرادي .
علام الناسُ في صمتٍ رهيبٍ ******* علامَ الناسُ أشبهُ بالجمادِ ؟ !!
يُنادي القدسُ يوما بعد يوم ******* وربُّ الأمرِ مكتوفُ الأيادي !!
نساء المسلمين هناك أسرى *******  ونحن في النعيم على التمادي !!
وأجساد تقطع كل يوم    ********  وترمى للذئاب بلا معادِ  !!
وأعراقٌ تُمزَّقُ بالعراقِ ******** ونهرٌ للدماءِ هناك مادِ ........
يُساق الشيخُ والأطفالُ جمعا ******* لمذبحةٍ تَئنُّ لها البوادي .......
وبعضُ المسلمين هنا يُغنِّي !! ******** ويرقصُ لاهيا في كلِّ وادي !!
بلادُ الكفرِ تحشدُ كل يوم ******** جنودَ السُّوءِ ... يا بئسَ البلادِ .
لِتَنفُثَ سُمَّها في كل صُقعٍ ******** ويَرنُو صوتها مع كل حَادي .
ويعلو شأنها شرقا وغربا ******** ويسبقُ مجدُها ركضَ البوادي .
فوا أسفي على جبن الرجالِ****** ووا أسفي على فقد الرشادِ
فأفِّ للحياة وأيُّ شيئٍ ******** يراه أُلُوا العَمَى غيرَ السَّوادِ !!
نَظمتُ الشِّعرَ لا للشِّعرِ لكن ******* لأُطفِئَ جمرةً حرقت فُؤادي ..
أقولُ مُكرِّرا ما قال قبلي ******** مَقالةَ شاعرٍ في كل وادي ..
لقد أسمعتُ لو ناديتُ حيَّا ******** ولكن لا حياةَ لمن أُنادي !!
ولكن لا حياةَ لمن أُنادي !! 
ولكن لا حياةَ لمن أُنادي !!

----------


## عفاف عبد الوهاب صديق

[quoteنَظمتُ الشِّعرَ لا للشِّعرِ لكن ******* لأُطفِئَ جمرةً حرقت فُؤادي ..!![/quote] .. وكم صار عمرك الآن؟
كان الشرط لعمرتي
أن أكمل الخامسة والأربعين 
، وعكس ما تكون فيه كل امرأة  
 تخشى أن يمر بها العمر ويظهر فيها الشيب  
كنت أنتظر أن أصل إليه بكل شوق ولهفة 
، هذا لأن قلبى قد هوي إلى بيت الله الحرام 
 وزيارة قبرالحبيب مُحَمّد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
 ، وقد كان واكتمل سني المطلوب ،  
وإذ بأمي تهاديني بالعمرة معها 
ولم أصدق فقد كانت تنتابني
 لحظات الخجل والحب والشوق
 ؛ إذ كيف الوقوف أمام قبلة المسلمين 
 وأن تراها عيني وقد حاصرتني أسئلة وأجوبة
 حتى دلَّني ربي إلى دعاء جميل قبل السفر
 وفيه قلت : اللهم مكنِّي من تقبيل الحجرالأسود   
ومن الصلاة خلف مقام إبراهيم خليلك
 ، ومن الصلاة  عند الروضة الشريف عن قرب
 ، وصدقوني .. لقد حقق لي ربي مطلبي 
،  ذهبت وإذ بعيني ترى الكعبة المشرفة ولم أبك
 ؛ بل عانقني الهيام ببهاءها وعظمتها
 وسارت قدماى  تمشى على الأرض استحياء 
  والحجر الأسود أمامي يناديني أقبلي وقبليني
  وبدأت طوافي بتقبيله 
كان إحساسي حين الطواف لا يوصف 
وكأني قد خفَّ مني ترابي 
وصرت كالعصفور المسبح لله رب العالمين 
 لا يكف عن التهليل والتكبير ، 
ولمست بيدى ركنها اليمانيّ 
ولم أزهد الطواف بل أحببته 
حتى طفت في ستة أيام مائة مرة حول الكعبة
  وقبلت الحجر بفضل الله تسع مرات 
وصليت خلف مقام إبراهيم مرات كثيرة 
،وإن أردت أكثر لزادني ربي فهو الكريم  
 وغادرت الحرم الشريف وقلبي يطوف حوله 

،وذهبت إلى مسجد الحبيب صليت  
وانتظرت ميعاد زيارة الروضة الشريف 
والسلام على حبيبي وحبيب ربي 
سيد الخلق محمد صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه
  ، وآهٍ حانت اللحظة  
ما هذا إني أقف في الروضة الشريفة
 أى في روضة من رياض الجنة 
 هذه قدمي وتلك جوارحي المليئة بالأخطاء  
تقف وتناجي رب الناس فألهمني بخير الدعاء 
والنساء من حولي أسمعهن يرددن خلفي آمين 
 ثم نظرت نحو قبر الحبيب وسلمت عليه 
وسألت الله له الوسيلة والفضيلة  إنه حبيب ربي 
.. تلك عمرتي الأولى
 أرجو من الله لي ولكم جميعاً حجا مبرورا 
وعمرة مبرورة مقبولة ميسورة   
اللهم آمين والحمد له رب العالمين 

أرق تحـياتي
 عفاف عبد الوهّاب صدّيق

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  :
الأخت الفاضلة : تقبَّل الله منكِ صالح الأعمال ، وجمَّلكِ بخصال الكمال ....آمين...
 تسألينني : (وكم صار عمرك الآن ؟ ) فأُجيبكِ  قائلا : بأني قرأتُ لبعض العلماء أنه قال : ( ليس من المروءة أن يخبر الرجل عن عمره !! ) ولكونِ المروءة قد ذهبت مني منذ دهر !! أقول لك : قبل ثلاثة أيام كنتُ قد أكملتُ السابعة والعشرين من عمري !!
وكان عمري وقت إنشاء تلك القصيدة : واحدا وعشرين عاما وبضعة أشهر !! فاعذريني : إن كانت لم تنل إعجابكِ !! أو لم تنزل بكِ المكان الذي أُحب ، إذ لو كان في تلك القصيدة ما يَسرُّكِ : لانطلق لسانُكِ بالثناء عليها ، أو شُكر صاحبها !! ولكن ما حيلتي ؟ ولابن واحدٍ وعشرين عاما من الأعذار ، ما لا يخفى على أُولي الأبصار !! وجزاك الله خيرا على مُداخلتُكِِ هنا ....

----------


## عفاف عبد الوهاب صديق

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  :
> الأخت الفاضلة : تقبَّل الله منكِ صالح الأعمال ، وجمَّلكِ بخصال الكمال ....آمين...
> تسألينني : (وكم صار عمرك الآن ؟ ) فأُجيبكِ  قائلا : بأني قرأتُ لبعض العلماء أنه قال : ( ليس من المروءة أن يخبر الرجل عن عمره !! ) ولكونِ المروءة قد ذهبت مني منذ دهر !! أقول لك : قبل ثلاثة أيام كنتُ قد أكملتُ السابعة والعشرين من عمري !!
> وكان عمري وقت إنشاء تلك القصيدة : واحدا وعشرين عاما وبضعة أشهر !! فاعذريني : إن كانت لم تنل إعجابكِ !! أو لم تنزل بكِ المكان الذي أُحب ، إذ لو كان في تلك القصيدة ما يَسرُّكِ : لانطلق لسانُكِ بالثناء عليها ، أو شُكر صاحبها !! ولكن ما حيلتي ؟ ولابن واحدٍ وعشرين عاما من الأعذار ، ما لا يخفى على أُولي الأبصار !! وجزاك الله خيرا على مُداخلتُكِِ هنا ....


إن لم تعجبني القصيدة فلماذا إذن كتبت واخترت أجمل ما جذبني إليها (نَظمتُ الشِّعرَ لا للشِّعرِ لكن ******* لأُطفِئَ جمرةً حرقت فُؤادي) ؛ فاختياري لهذا البيت ثناء وإعجاب ..الله يوفقك أخي ياقاهرى

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> إن لم تعجبني القصيدة فلماذا إذن كتبت واخترت أجمل ما جذبني إليها (نَظمتُ الشِّعرَ لا للشِّعرِ لكن ******* لأُطفِئَ جمرةً حرقت فُؤادي) ؛ فاختياري لهذا البيت ثناء وإعجاب ..الله يوفقك أخي ياقاهرى


 أحسن الله إليكِ يا أمة الله.

----------

